# Heating/Cooling System Problem



## Jamealsa (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi all, hope someone can offer accurate advice. 2012 1.4 turbo cruze. Heater/Cooler problem. When cooler is on its lowest temp setting the temp out of the left hand vents is cool but the right hand vents are still blowing out warm air. If you increase the temp it reverses. Also aircon is not coming on when button is pushed. 

Any ideas ????? 

Cheers


----------

